

How Yelp destroyed the thrill of exploring - dannyr
http://www.salon.com/2012/01/28/how_yelp_destroyed_the_thrill_of_exploring/

======
drcode
Just a nostalgia fluff piece.

"Remember the smell of white out? Don't you miss it nowadays?" "What about
those carbon-copy sheets they used to have for typewriters?" "Remember the
pleasure of receiving mix tapes?" etc, etc.

------
cafard
Sounds like terrible stuff--I had to go to the article to be reminded what
Yelp is.

